# Monitor Stand for Laptop



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my first project designed with Sketchup.  A week ago, I couldn't draw a rectangle. I have been watching videos and practicing every chance I get. Some of the teaching has actually sunk in. I am looking forward to getting better as time goes on. I think I am hooked on Sketchup. 

Recently, my desktop computer died so I decided it was time to retire it. I bought a new laptop. You can probably imagine that it gets in the way sitting on the desk. So I decided to design a stand for my 22 inch Viewsonic monitor so the laptop can be slid in underneath.

I also ordered a cooling pad for the laptop to sit on. It should be here in a week or so.
I have a USB3.0 hub that I can plug in for my external hard drive.

The drawing may change because I need room for the DVD tray to open. Also, all cables plug into ports on each side - none in the rear.

Note: I use a Microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse. They both sit on a pull-out shelf mounted under the desktop.

I don't know yet what material I will use. Maple or cherry is at the top of the list. I haven't drawn in a rear support but I will. I should be able to glue and clamp and skip the nails.

That is all for now. I may not get to start on this until after the first of the year. It will be a good way to start the new year!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Now you've got it. You're over the hump! Unless you use it consistently you will always be going back to the tutorials to remind yourself how to do things, but you now have a framework to fit it all in, and it has become Mission Possible. 

Well done.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

darsev said:


> Now you've got it. You're over the hump! Unless you use it consistently you will always be going back to the tutorials to remind yourself how to do things, but you now have a framework to fit it all in, and it has become Mission Possible.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you. And thanks for the help and advice.
Mike


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good. I've been thinking of something of a sort of similar design, so I can use my laptop while sitting on the couch, or use it as a writing/sketching 'table'. Except my design was all worked out in my head, then rough sketched for measurements.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Excellent , Mike . Per ardua ad astra !


Rog


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I started trying to learn Sketchup about the same time, so I understand the amount of work you've already put into the drawings. You're coming along a little faster than I am. I've been using Matthias Wandel's youtube tutorials, and can almost draw a basic 4 leg table without having to refer back to them much.

It seems cumbersome to use at first, but the learning curve is no worse than when I learned to use Excel, Word, and Powerpoint. We'll get there. Keep up the good work. Jim


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm trying my best with Sketchup but it's not sinking in very well. I get to where I think I understand but then find I don't. I'll keep trying. I've just seen some impressive results here. Good motivation!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's a very cool program Mike . Looks like you got her mastered .
Buy I'm thinking about a monitor more on the scale of this. When I get my computer desk built this puppy is going to be on it 

http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/18/lg-curved-display-ifa-2014/


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> That's a very cool program Mike . Looks like you got her mastered .
> Buy I'm thinking about a monitor more on the scale of this. When I get my computer desk built this puppy is going to be on it
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/18/lg-curved-display-ifa-2014/


Uh huh... don't the girls say that every man wants a TV big enough to be seen from the moon?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

darsev said:


> Uh huh... don't the girls say that every man wants a TV big enough to be seen from the moon?


Well I've been waiting forever for an affordable oled curved ultra wide screen monitor to debut in this size but I can't wait that long , so I guess it's back to lcd :bad:

I'm not a fan of curved TV screens as I sit to side of my plasma now , but a computer monitor makes perfect sense being bent , as your eyes would be closer to the same distance from the screen


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the back drawn today in between errands.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I don't know much about Sketchup but it would be cool if the file could be exported as a Vector . That way if a guy had a CNC router it could go straight to production . Would take some of the fun out of it though I guess


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another string to your bow, Mike.

great reading....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I don't know much about Sketchup but it would be cool if the file could be exported as a Vector . That way if a guy had a CNC router it could go straight to production . Would take some of the fun out of it though I guess


It is possible if you have the $590 USD Pro version.

Search Results | SketchUp Knowledge Base

Bummer, huh?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> It is possible if you have the $590 USD Pro version.
> 
> Search Results | SketchUp Knowledge Base
> 
> Bummer, huh?


Wow , you gotta love technology


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> This is my first project designed with Sketchup.  A week ago, I couldn't draw a rectangle. I have been watching videos and practicing every chance I get. Some of the teaching has actually sunk in. I am looking forward to getting better as time goes on. I think I am hooked on Sketchup.
> 
> Recently, my desktop computer died so I decided it was time to retire it. I bought a new laptop. You can probably imagine that it gets in the way sitting on the desk. So I decided to design a stand for my 22 inch Viewsonic monitor so the laptop can be slid in underneath.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
Looks good.
Can I just ask, in order to get the exploded view did you create each of the 3 pieces as individual components first and then 'assemble' from the exploded view.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

PaulH said:


> Hi Mike,
> Looks good.
> Can I just ask, in order to get the exploded view did you create each of the 3 pieces as individual components first and then 'assemble' from the exploded view.
> Cheers
> Paul


Hello Paul.
I created each piece as a component as I modeled the stand. Sorta like a dry fit.
Then I used the move tool to create the exploded view.


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Hello Paul.
> I created each piece as a component as I modeled the stand. Sorta like a dry fit.
> Then I used the move tool to create the exploded view.


Thanks Mike, I will give it a try.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

PaulH said:


> Hi Mike,
> Looks good.
> Can I just ask, in order to get the exploded view did you create each of the 3 pieces as individual components first and then 'assemble' from the exploded view.
> Cheers
> Paul


Matthias Wandel has a good video on making exploded views.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Got the back drawn today in between errands.


Mike,

a suggestion for you with the back. I have made a few of these in my time and have just put a small 3mm sheet of ply/mdf/whiteboard at the back for bracing. Full width, maybe 1/3 or 1/4 of the height, and fastened to the top of the legs directly underneath the top. This has been more than enough to brace it, but you also have cables coming from the laptop/PC and they always drop down to the table. Particularly with a laptop, if you push the laptop back in underneath the stand, some of those cables are going to be squashed against the backboard if you have it down at the table level.

Just something to consider.

Darryl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

darsev said:


> Mike,
> 
> a suggestion for you with the back. I have made a few of these in my time and have just put a small 3mm sheet of ply/mdf/whiteboard at the back for bracing. Full width, maybe 1/3 or 1/4 of the height, and fastened to the top of the legs directly underneath the top. This has been more than enough to brace it, but you also have cables coming from the laptop/PC and they always drop down to the table. Particularly with a laptop, if you push the laptop back in underneath the stand, some of those cables are going to be squashed against the backboard if you have it down at the table level.
> 
> ...


Thanks Daryl.

The laptop cooling pad I have on order is elevated in the rear. And all cables plug in from each side. I will know more after the pad shows up. Some design changes may well be in order. 

I am not above the "just wing it" way of building things. 

This has been a good practice session for me and I have learned a lot about Sketchup in a short time. It may very well endure a few changes before glue up!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I always wing it , but the bad news is it usually takes three tries before I'm happy with the outcome . But I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Daryl.
> 
> I am not above the "just wing it" way of building things.


Yeah... I sometimes wing it and sometimes plan it out in excruciating detail. I frustrate my next door neighbour sometimes by not having a plan to work to, but when I am doing inlays into live edge slabs, it's often a matter of going with the flow and working out the design as it happens. Others, like the bedhead for our daughter, had to meet a strict set of parameters, not the least of which was the mattress that she already had, and the set of steps we had to negotiate to get it to her room.

Darryl


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike,

Looks like a COOL stand you're planning...

Question:

Does your Notebook work with it's cover closed? If NOT, do you pull out the Notebook to use it? 

I have never tried running my Notebook with the top closed... but I don't have a wireless KB either... I have one of their wireless Mouse & love it...

Just curious... 

I've often wondered how much nicer it would be to have a LARGER screen like you're doing BUT, with Top having to be open, it just wouldn't a good way to go...

Thank you.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Mike,
> 
> Looks like a COOL stand you're planning...
> 
> ...


Yes sir. The laptop cover is closed. In Windows, you can configure your display to duplicate it on monitor 2. So, I close the laptop. I also have a Microsoft wireless mouse and keyboard combo so there is no need for the lid to be open.

I got the cooling pad in and hooked up. The rear is an inch or so higher then the front. Two silent running fans fit underneath and get their power via USB port.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes sir. The laptop cover is closed. In Windows, you can configure your display to duplicate it on monitor 2. So, I close the laptop. I also have a Microsoft wireless mouse and keyboard combo so there is no need for the lid to be open.
> 
> I got the cooling pad in and hooked up. The rear is an inch or so higher then the front. Two silent running fans fit underneath and get their power via USB port.


Very good, Mike...
Sounds super COOL!

Do you connect via HDMI or PC VGA?

Does the Big screen show 100% (top to bottom. left to right) Everything without anything being Cutoff?

I have my laptop on a couple of 2x4's & a thin top w/ non slip stuff so it doesn't block Vent holes... so far, so good...

I will check this out & see how it works...

How do you turn your Laptop ON & OFF? Pull out & lift cover?

Thank you... this is very interesting... Learning something all the time.  :yes4:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Very good, Mike...
> Sounds super COOL!
> 
> Do you connect via HDMI or PC VGA?
> ...


Sometimes I have to tweak the screen magnification by pressing ctrl and scroll the mouse wheel. But the display looks just like the laptop.

Well, I don't turn it off.  It is plugged into the 110v outlet. I have it set up to run a SyncToy script (Using Task Manager) every night to literally make a mirrored backup of my DIY Projects. 

It also manages the wireless printer. If it is off, we can't access the printer over our home wireless system. I haven't figured that out yet so I leave it running. The screen will go dark after a little idle time.

Here is the cooling pad I bought.
Cooler Master NotePal U2 PLUS - Laptop Cooling Pad with Two Configurable High Performance Fans - Black - Newegg.com

The fans are quiet.

Note: I hooked up a HDMI cable to the monitor because the vga cable was stiff and stuck out too far on the right side of the laptop. And the laptop doesn't have threaded nuts for the cable to screw to. The HDMI plugs in and stays plugged in. I did have to buy a cheap adapter to connect the cable to the DVI port on the monitor. Everything works just fine.

Mike


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Sometimes I have to tweak the screen magnification by pressing ctrl and scroll the mouse wheel. But the display looks just like the laptop.
> 
> Well, I don't turn it off.  It is plugged into the 110v outlet. I have it set up to run a SyncToy script (Using Task Manager) every night to literally make a mirrored backup of my DIY Projects.
> 
> ...


I control the wireless printer from my laptop... It still works fine when wife prints her recipes after I have turned mine off...

Have you tried turning your Lap top OFF and tested the Printer from another computer on your network?

  My support was cheaper than yours... and it works very well... 
Your COOLER looks like a good one though... it should be... 
I just position mine to be sure the vent holes are not blocked...

I do a BU once a week... to CD's... Incremental BU... Only New or Changed stuff.

Thank you, Mike... Looking forward to seeing your Finished product...

:yes4:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here ya go, Joe.

Sorry about the messy desk.
Hopefully, the stand will allow the laptop to sit undernath with the cables coming out the side (thus the design I chose).

Yeah, I like Hot Rods!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Here ya go, Joe.
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk.
> Hopefully, the stand will allow the laptop to sit undernath with the cables coming out the side (thus the design I chose).
> ...


COOL setup!

Are you going to put the Monitor on top of your LapTop shelter?

Very NICE!

Hot setup! 

Tnx...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Joe Lyddon said:


> COOL setup!
> 
> Are you going to put the Monitor on top of your LapTop shelter?
> 
> ...


Yes sir. It will sit there nicely and be at eye level, or close to it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes sir. It will sit there nicely and be at eye level, or close to it.


Thank you *SIR*, great work!


----------

